# How do you Wasabi?



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I was eating sushi with the wife the other day and noticed that we were the only people who had mixed their wasabi in with the soy sauce in our little tray. We have always done it that way. I see others just taking the wasabi and putting a little drop right on the center of their sushi, and others tend to smear it around on top of their sushi. So how do you wasabi?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mixed with the soy sauce. Or dabbed on. Or smeared...


Really, I wasabi any way I can!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If eating rolls I mix a little with my soy. A LITTLE. Over doing it not only completely buries the flavor of the sushi but it is insulting.

If you are eating Nigiri it should already have wasabi under the fish on the rice.

Edit: And screw you! Now I have to go eat sushi tonight... Mmm...


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

i do the same thing Brad... mix wasabi in with the say and go to town on the plate of nigiri, BUT sashimi is better!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Sincerely considering the all-you-can-eat sushi buffet across the parking lot for lunch. 

Last time, that was a terrible decision with terrible consequences for the rest of my day.




...but totally worth it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Sincerely considering the all-you-can-eat sushi buffet across the parking lot for lunch.
> 
> Last time, that was a terrible decision with terrible consequences for the rest of my day.
> 
> ...but totally worth it.


You are living on the right side of the state for it at least.

We have two conveyor belt sushi joints over here. One downtown has a HUGE selection, and it is decent, but nothing you will write home about.

One up by where I live is a small little joint. Smaller selection, however the chef drives over to Seattle 3 times a week to pick up all his fish. Good stuff.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Normally I'll just put a bunch of wasabi in a bowl and pour the shoyu over it then mix it up with chopsticks.

But with real wasabi (not horseradish colored green) I'll put a bunch of the grated stuff in a bowl and just add a dash of shoyu. That goes great with sashimi. Mmmmmm...now I wish I were back in Hawaii.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

i usually dont use any extra because it should already have enough when the chef makes it. using too much wasabi and soy just makes everything taste like wasabi and soy and you wont taste the food


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Any way I can get it


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Depending on what I'm eating, I'll mix the wasabai with soy sauce if I'm having a roll. If it's nigiri or sashimi, the little dab in the middle is perfect.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Depends on mood. I've been known to do all 3 methods, although I will usually start with it mixed in the soy sauce.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

I've always been a mix with soy sauce and then dip the sushi in it briefly.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't wasabi.... I eat it the way it's served. Sometimes, like David said, the wasabi is already in it, so I partake  

I've always thought that if you go to a very good shushi bar, you shouldn't have to add anything to what they serve. If you do, then you should look for another place to eat... that's just my thought though....


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Supposedly, nigiri's should be made the way you're supposed to enjoy it. If it requires a little wasabi, the sushi chef should put the right amount of wasabi in it.
For sashimi, most Japanese would put the wasabi on the fish, and then dip in soy sauce.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

MIX IT UP!!!

I like lots of the green caterpillar poo!


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

This too


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

i usually just take a dab and evenly mix in just a few drops of soy sauce, then thin it out with soy as needed. i find that if i drop a chunk of it in too much soy sauce, it's impossible to get it to 'dissolve' all the way and ends up lumpy. but honestly, wasabi hardly affects me, i never get the olfactory orgasm that so many people speak of and I really don't think it's that spicy. love me some sushi though!


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

David_ESM said:


>


I raise you


----------

